# New Hay Market?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.horseandman.com/people-and-places/hay-bale-gardening-no-weeds-no-fertilizers-and-less-watering-what-a-simple-but-amazing-concept/09/05/2015/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=socialnetwork

I'm on it!

Ralph


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Had a couple show up to buy bales for just this purpose last year. First I had heard of it.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Old idea made new again.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I’ve been selling straw for this purpose. Works well, no complaints about nasty bales as they want them to compost. I did well enough I’m going to look at a gleaner L3 with 15 ft grain head. If I could convert 40 acres to grain that would ease the baling timeline in summer.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I don't see much demand for round bales in this market.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I'm on it!
> 
> Ralph


I think I need to drive up and get you checked out Ralph. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> I think I need to drive up and get you checked out Ralph.
> 
> Regards, Mike


You'll have to stand in line.

Ralph

It's been a long winter, I've got cabin fever, look out world.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought about trying that. Have to find bales that have no seed heads in them of any kind whatsoever.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I've got a couple dozen bales that I couldn't even sell for mulch! Too much mud, etc, in them! Sounds like a good project for Super Model!


----------

